# Amazon Sales for June (DTP)



## jonfmerz (Mar 30, 2009)

So I just noticed Amazon finally has the month-to-date sales data listed, but I think it's still buggy. It claims I've only had one sale since June 1st, but I know for a fact that at least five people have bought PARALLAX in the same time period.  Plus, my sales ranking wouldn't have jumped that high from where it was on the back of only one sale.

Anyone else seeing a discrepancy?


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The DTP has been down and a mess since June 1 and hasn;t reported any sales. (You're June 1 must have been early morning). Although there's a report it's been fixed and it will take 24 hours to recapture eveything and report it, nothing has showed for many author's still according to the DTP forum posts.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## jonfmerz (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks Edward - good to know!


----------



## mlewriter (May 28, 2009)

The same thing happened with my book: A Man’s Feelings. I finally was able to list it the correct category. It worked and my rating dropped but so far this month it shows no data in this time period. 
I just scrolled down and saw what Ed said. I guess the mystery is solved. Thanks Ed


----------



## Stacey Cochran (Jun 2, 2009)

Same here. My novel _The Colorado Sequence_ hit as high as #203 overall yesterday June 2, yet my "Month to Date" sales this morning (June 3) says I've only sold 5 copies so far this month.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm finally showing 1 sale of Surviving an American Gulag, a book which shows a ranking that would sustain at least 10 sales. Plus my confirmed sales (3) from Susan of VA aren;t in there. I assume that the system is being restores painfully slow and should work its way out. 

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## jonfmerz (Mar 30, 2009)

Mine is at last showing 2 sales, so I think you're right, Edward - it must be a slow recovery process.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I'll have you a race. My second one showed up - a bunch more to go, I hope.

Ed Patterson


----------



## jonfmerz (Mar 30, 2009)

LOL, yeah that would be funny!  My sales rank just jumped again, but no showing on the report side.  It's anyone's guess!


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

edwpat said:


> The DTP has been down and a mess since June 1 and hasn;t reported any sales. (You're June 1 must have been early morning). Although there's a report it's been fixed and it will take 24 hours to recapture eveything and report it, nothing has showed for many author's still according to the DTP forum posts.
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


Got to love computers and electronic tracking / paperwork


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Well, I'm getting sales reports from the point where they fixed it - but, nothing before that for June. Waiting. Waiting . . . 

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## jonfmerz (Mar 30, 2009)

My numbers have definitely bumped up sales-wise, but I still think they're short.  Yep, gotta love technology!


----------



## HollyChristine (May 30, 2009)

I don't understand why the reports won't generate immediately for a new month. I showed no sales until yesterday, then 30 showed up. So, I have no idea what day and what caused the sales.


----------



## sigrosenblum (Dec 22, 2008)

jonfmerz said:


> So I just noticed Amazon finally has the month-to-date sales data listed, but I think it's still buggy. It claims I've only had one sale since June 1st, but I know for a fact that at least five people have bought PARALLAX in the same time period. Plus, my sales ranking wouldn't have jumped that high from where it was on the back of only one sale.
> 
> Anyone else seeing a discrepancy?


I can tell you that the Amazon sales rankings are eccentric and not dependable. I have a hunch there is some secret logic to them. But I can't figure it out.

After a flurry of sales, one of my titles zoomed right past another one of my books. Yet the one that was left in the dust--according to Amazon--had many times more sales than the one Amazon blessed with a great rank number.

All very strange. And I've given up trying to query Amazon. I love 'em. But--in the Kindle Department--they are stunningly unresponsive.

Sig

http://sigrosenblum.7p.com/


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Now that TitleZ is back on line (TitleZ.com - no Indie author should be without it), I can verify my kindle and createSpace sales.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Sam Landstrom (May 29, 2009)

Belatedly, I got hit with this too. The first three days of the month-- nada. This despite people telling me they bought it and watching my book go up the best seller's lists. I sent mail to the admin and got some boilerplate mail back.

I hope this doesn't happen every month.

-----------------------------------------------
Sam Landstrom
Author of acclaimed "MetaGame", sci-fi novel for 80 cents
http://www.amazon.com/MetaGame-ebook/dp/B002AJ88LC


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Sam, 
How does this month compare to last month so far?  I know it's only the 3rd.....
Anyone else?


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

There seems to be a delay, but they trickled in. I have 7, but looking at the rankings, The Academician is in the top spot, which means there's some still in the pipeline. However, it isn;t as bad as last month with the Big Stuckee. I even have my monthly reports already and they tied out. Of course, it would be nice to get my royalties, since I donate them to Kindleboards and  haven;t been paid this yea. BUT that's another system glytch that deleted tax ID and SS numbers from set up. They say they are taking my account off a payment hold, but that was a week ago.

Ed Patterson


----------

